# what would it happend???



## nnoriega (Dec 18, 2003)

Hello guys, what would it happend if I install my T26 turbo, plus the 370cc inyectors, intercooler, etc etc, except ECU, why? it cost to much to reprogram, Instead I was thinking about retarding the timming to maybe 0 degrees to work under boost, what would it happend??? detonation?? low HP? slow engine??? besides the non good fuel air mix, let me know guys, thanks :dumbass:


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

if you can't afford to do it right, don't do it. ESPECIALLY with turbo setups.

if you go cheap, you're going to pay in the long run. Using larger than stock injectors unregulated will make the car run like a pig.


----------



## turbo200 (Aug 7, 2004)

I agree with chimmike 100%. For the money ecu tuning costs, $595.00 from JWT, it's worth it all around. No need to worry about anything, plug it in and start it up. My car started first try and idled perfect, like there was nothing ever done to it. Weather you admit it or not, you will blow your motor. It's inevidable.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

people with turbos and MAF'ed cars have done setups without ecu reprogramming. but you will need an FPR and shit. its not as good, but it will work. not as well as the jwt ecu though


----------



## nnoriega (Dec 18, 2003)

there`s nothing mor to say, JWT ecu will be, let`s start saving some bucks, thanks guys, I really apreciate the help and advices, Merry christmas to every one, and let`s hope that next year i`ll come up with the hole proyect, pics and all that stuff :thumbup:


----------

